# cheap camcorders



## crossword (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I just joined this forum. It looks very useful.

I would like to make videos of myself talking into the camera and post them on Youtube. I've never owned a camcorder and dont know much about them.

I want the videos to have good visual and sound quality.

I see one can order camcorders for Rs 3000 onwards from online shopping portals.

I live in Ahmedabad, Gujarat. Is there any place here where we can buy cheap camcorders from Rs 3000 to Rs 7000? I prefer to see a demo before I buy.  So far I found only shops that sell big brands that start at Rs 13,000.

Indiatimes shopping is offering the Aiptek 5MP Camcorder - DVT8  that costs around Rs 3500. 

does anyone have any experience with it? How clear is the sound recorded on it? Does it have that background buzzing noise i've noticed on a camcorder I saw demo'd at a shop?

Indiatimes ia also offering the AIPTEK-8-in-1-Digital-camcorder for Rs 6500. does anyone have any experience with it? How clear is the sound recorded on it? 

the advantage of the cheaper one is that it is High Definition and I read HD means better sound quality too.

The advantage of the more expensive one is it has an external microphone. So even if the internal mic is as bad as that of many other camcorders, I can buy an ext microphone. 

Anyone know whether it comes with its own ext microphone or I would have to buy one?

Is indiatimes shopping safe to order from? I have read complaints about it and other online shopping networks on Indian Consumer Complaints Forum.

Thanks for any advice anyone can give me.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 6, 2010)

Leave those chineese cameras get a *Kodak Playsport Camera* for 6-7k.....

*smartshoppers.in/published/publicdata/SSLIVESSLIVE/attachments/SC/products_pictures/ZX3_1_L.jpg

Review: Kodak Playsport rugged pocket camcorder


----------

